# Can i have a Betta?



## xbecky685x (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello im new to this hobby and to this site! I must admitt im quite addicted to it! 

Basicily me and my boyfriend got a fish tank a few weeks ago its about 20 gallons.. We have done all the bits with the water and everythings fine! so really what i want to know is if i can have a pretty male Betta in the same tank with my 1 golden Gouramie (Did have two but he was a big fat bully so he now lives in my dads tank where hes much better) and Red Tail Shark? Atleast until i can afford his own little tank? Im so deseprate to have one but i want him to be happy and heathly obviously so i dont wanna just go out and get one without asking advice! 
Thank you! 

xx


----------



## SassyBetta (Aug 1, 2011)

iv heard of them living with gourami, not the shark, but i could be wrong lol. with adding any new fish to the tank you wana make sure that their water temp needs are within the same area. seeing as how bettas do their bests when the temps in the high 70's so iv heard. and also bettas are very terriotrial so if you do get the betta add him in last so that the other fish have a chance to get some of their own space clamed and then add the betta. do it the other way and hill think the entire fishtank is his and could be nasty to any fish added in afterwards. ummm i know some gourami get to be kinda big, so if he gets bogger than your betta it could become a problem because the male gouramis can become just as territorial as the betta and hill be bigger than your lil betta guy ( sometimes) iv heard that the femail gourami are a lil more mild tempered than the males. as always these are just one persons oppinions, and i could be 100% wrong so its always best to do some reasearch of your own ontop of asking for some help from our awsome website (  ) i think its a lil fun to research some info on the 3 fish you want to have in the same tank. best of luck and im sure a more qualified site member will post a more helpfull and probably shorter answer in a lil bit lol


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello becky, 

Not at all. Gouramis and Sharks are very territorial and aggressive fish. I'm surprised you even have those two together. Are they not trying to shred each other?
Plus Sharks need more than 20 gal.- they get to be over 14". 
I suggest that you wait until you get a tank for your betta.


----------



## SassyBetta (Aug 1, 2011)

^^^^and you see becky ,lol a much shorter and more helpfull post lol ^^^^


and poo on me for being 100% wrong lol


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree with Nats.

Betta and Gourami are in the same sub-order (*Anabantoidei*) and generally are not good together. They're both surface breathers and very territorial so they're not a good mixture.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I have to second that, sharks especially redtails are large fish that need big tanks. They can be agressive as well. Only experience I have with Gouramis is my Dwarf guy, he's quite happy being the only fish his type in the tank. I have him with docile celestial pearls and Glowlight Tetras. It might be wise to get your betta his own tank, it much easier as well. Id love to see your Gourami sometime!!


----------



## xbecky685x (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank guys! I decided to wait until i can get him his own tank  I just remembered my dad has a little one he used to keep babies in so hopefully i can use that!  
Yeah i have found out recently that i shouldnt really have a shark in the size tank i have but im afraid i did no research about fish until after i got them and the person who served me at the shop didnt have a clue! Quite annoying really.. I already had to get rid of one of the golden gouramies i brought because she sold me two males  
Anyway thanks again for the help hopefully i can have a little tank up and running soon  

xx


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Hopefully it's bigger than a gallon!  Bettas need space too! ^^ 

Yeah it seems that more and more major pet stores have employees that have no idea what they are talking about. :<


----------



## tf1265 (Jul 26, 2011)

Gouramis and red sharks are both aggressive fish with some specific care needs. Too bad the petstore sees the fish as products to sell instead of living things. They'd never sell you two puppies that might kill each other. What a shame. 

You've learned a tough lesson about pet stores. Advice first, petstore second, because you won't get it once you get there. 

I made the same mistake with gouramis - got 2 males for a 10 gallon tank. One of them shouldn't be in a 10 gallon, let alone 2. They are nasty things when they want to be. I'd take both fish back and get some more peaceful community fish - rasboras, cories, platies - all can live with a betta if that's what you want. Some varieties of tetras, some mollies. Do some research first, you have a lot of options. Water conditions and tank set-up can make a HUGE difference in what fish wil thrive in your tank, so when asking for advice on which fish to get always make sure you post tank size, water parameters (if you don't know, then you shouldn't be getting fish. Pet stores will test your water for free, or invest in a test kit), what fish you currently have, and what kind of decor/plants/substrate you have. 

Good luck! It's a great (and addicting!) hobby, but it is a lot more involved than most people think it is.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Just wanted to add dwarf type gouramis are peaceful fish but should not be with bettas as they breathe air from the top, and would compete with the betta for that spot. But as for community fish, dwarf gouramis are a nice tank mate for other tropicals. I have mine with my two most skiddish fish types, and he does wonderful. My other fish are out and swimming more now.


----------



## tf1265 (Jul 26, 2011)

I've had dwarf gouramis that were NOT peaceful. They are in the middle- it depends on the individual fish, the environment you put them in, and the other fish. I would say they are a risk - if they work, they are great. But there is a chance they will be on the aggressive side.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh god no. He could live with the Gourmai, but the shark needs at LEAST 100 gallons. It is already way overstocked. Are you just growing him out or something? 

The Betta would thrive with the Gourmai, but definetly not all 3. Please do not add any other fish until you do something about the shark. 

Good luck!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

No the betta would NOT thrive with the gourami. As several people have already mentioned gourami and bettas should NEVER be kept together because they are both extremely territorial top dwelling fish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> No the betta would NOT thrive with the gourami. As several people have already mentioned gourami and bettas should NEVER be kept together because they are both extremely territorial top dwelling fish.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you! Exactly what I was thinking..


----------



## xbecky685x (Sep 25, 2011)

Still havent got the tank off my dad.. its bigger than a gallon so he should be a very happy Betta, i cant wait to get started! Hopefully picking it up this week so wont be long.. 
Well iv already started saving for a bigger tank lol poor shark.. i love her to much to get rid of her.. atm shes really tiny so hopefully i have enough time! 
Thanks anyway guys 

xx


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Some of what these guys said about the shark confuse me. I"m assuming you're talking about these:
http://www.tropical-fish-success.com/red-tail-shark.html
http://www.fishlore.com/Profiles-RedTailShark.htm

One wouldn't need a 100gallon tank. from what i can find a 55 will do(not you're 20gallon when he grows but it'll work till you get a larger one..better then being cramped with 12 others in a walmart tank :/)

To bad the betta and gourami aren't compatible, but i'm sure you're future betta would love a tank to himself or a ten gallon with some compatible tank mates)


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Oops! I thought it was a Bala Shark. Lol! But still its too small. I'd say get at least 60 gallons. 55 for the shark and 10 for the Gourami.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> No the betta would NOT thrive with the gourami. As several people have already mentioned gourami and bettas should NEVER be kept together because they are both extremely territorial top dwelling fish.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Yes thank you
Never a Betta with a grourami
I have both
And would NEVER put them together


----------

